# Squared Zebrawood Upstanding Bowl



## jtate (Mar 10, 2008)

Squared Bowl from Zebrawood.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW, that's pretty neat. Great job![8D][8D]


----------



## Nolan (Mar 10, 2008)

now thats neat!


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

Definitely worth a WOW!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent!


Perry


----------



## penhead (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice jtate..!!..

..how tall..??


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 10, 2008)

Very, very cool!


----------



## jtate (Mar 10, 2008)

The importance of avoiding the spinning corners on squared bowls like this:






Think that white spot on the index finger looks like infection?  I'm worried.


----------



## jtate (Mar 10, 2008)

Each side is six inches long and the bowl stands an inch and 4/8ths tall.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> 
> The importance of avoiding the spinning corners on squared bowls like this:



personally, I would have used a gouge!  I only use fingers to stop pen vises!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 10, 2008)

Ow! That looks painfull. Hope it looks much worse than it feels. Beautiful job as always (the bowl not the fingers)Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nifty work indeed. And yes, those shapes are dangerous to turn.[^]


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 10, 2008)

nice bowl.


----------



## jtate (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, it hurt just as bad as it looks.  Still hurts the next day.   Ah, the things we do for our art!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 10, 2008)

Julia, that is a fine looking square bowl! Ya done good![^] And now you know how to be careful on the next one.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 11, 2008)

Upstanding??? I'd say, OUTSTANDING


----------



## VisExp (Mar 11, 2008)

Very cool bowl!! 

Hope your fingers are healing.


----------



## jtate (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks all!  And I'm proud to say that, today, the part that looked white now looks purply-black so I'm pretty sure it's not infected.  Thank God for hydrogen peroxide and betadine!


----------



## jtate (Mar 11, 2008)

How incredibly self-indulgent to post folow-up photos of one's injuries!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't notice until now, but two of them fingers have 3 whacks each in them. I didn't think you were that slow, Julia.[}]


----------



## jtate (Mar 12, 2008)

Jet Mini Lathe at 1250 RPM 
versus 
45 y.o. woman's reflexes

Hey, the lathe is gonna win every time!


----------

